

The (Mostly) True Story of Helvetica and the New York City Subway - dcurtis
http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/the-mostly-true-story-of-helvetica-and-the-new-york-city-subway

======
unalone
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=373735>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=375861>

Dupe.

~~~
dcurtis
Interesting. I wonder why HN didn't catch the URL.

~~~
unalone
One directs to ?pp=1. One's dead, so I can't see the URL (possibly it's full-
page).

------
fallentimes
All on one page with pictures still included (just close the print box):

[http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/the-mostly-true-story-of-
hel...](http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/the-mostly-true-story-of-helvetica-
and-the-new-york-city-subway?pff=2)

